
[Infographic] How to Write the Best Call to Action Emails - GreekOphion
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2012/03/infographic-how-to-write-the-b.php
======
jdwhit2
_Who knew that your readers would be more likely to click on your messages if
a button included an arrow icon?_

This was referring to a study done by Digital Evolution Group for Heltzberg
Diamonds. They found a similar campaign with a personalised gif in emails was
effective.
[http://view.em.helzberg.com/?j=fe5c1677736d037e7414&m=fe...](http://view.em.helzberg.com/?j=fe5c1677736d037e7414&m=fec81570756c0275&ls=fdec13797667077a761c7370&l=fe5c15757261057c731d&s=fe5a11737c6d047c7112&jb=ffce15&ju=fe20177172620d7a711c72&dynqs=email-
_-Promo-_-Expressions-_-EXP3main&r=0)

